# Two-tired in Athens



## jglenis (Jun 7, 2008)

Ποδηλατικές διαδρομές στην Αθήνα; Όσο απίστευτο κι αν φαίνεται, υπάρχουν. Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών μάλιστα, μοιάζουν αρκετά υποφερτές, αν ενδιαφέρεστε βεβαίως για ποδηλασία... Ακόμη όμως και αν δεν σας αγγίζει το θέμα, αλλά έχετε να προτείνετε μια διαδρομή κατάλληλη για ποδήλατο, θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ. Κατά προτίμηση, κάτι σαν το μαγευτικό μονοπάτι κάτω από τα δέντρα στη λίμνη της Καστοριάς, αλλά όχι πολύ μακριά από το κέντρο της Αθήνας...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 8, 2008)

Γιάννη, έπρεπε να έρθεις στη σχετική χτεσινή εκδήλωση στο Θησείο, ακριβώς δίπλα από την έξοδο του μετρό, μέσα στο άλσος. Έγιναν προβολές ταινιών μικρού μήκους και ντοκιμαντέρ που αφορούσαν το ποδήλατο, ενώ θα μπορούσες να έχεις και μια σχετική ενημέρωση από τους διοργανωτές. Πάντως, μπορώ να ρωτήσω έναν φίλο που κινείται αποκλειστικά με το ποδήλατο στην Αθήνα από το 1994!


----------



## jglenis (Jun 8, 2008)

> Πάντως, μπορώ να ρωτήσω έναν φίλο που κινείται αποκλειστικά με το ποδήλατο στην Αθήνα από το 1994!


Please do! Από το 1994; Ηρωική προσωπικότητα... Εγώ τριγυρίζω κυρίως στο Παλαιό Ψυχικό και σε όποιους από τους παράδρομους της Κηφισίας έχουν απομείνει, γιατί η υπόλοιπη Αθήνα είναι τόσο μπλοκαρισμένη που δεν φαίνεται να χωράει ούτε ολόγραμμα ποδηλάτου πια...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Αν κάνεις υπομονή, το 2009 ο δήμος Νέας Σμύρνης θα φτιάξει ποδηλατόδρομο που θα πηγαίνει ως το Φάληρο :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Στο οποίο Φάληρο, η ποδηλατολωρίδα θα είναι ως ακολούθως:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, είσαι εντελώς λάθος: το Φάληρο δεν έχει ποτάμι, μόνο θάλασσα και χαντάκια  (Του το μαγαρίσαμε το νήμα του ανθρώπου, αποσύρομαι πάραυτα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις και τον Costas (μέλος του φόρουμ) που κυκλοφορεί παντού με το ποδήλατό του. Αν θυμάσαι, είχε έρθει από την Κυψέλη στην Πανόρμου με το ποδήλατο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Όχι, όχι, είσαι εντελώς λάθος: το Φάληρο δεν έχει ποτάμι, μόνο θάλασσα και χαντάκια


*Ρέμα Πικροδάφνης*  (αν κι εκείνο που 'γώ εννοούσα ήταν κάτι ανάλογο δίπλα στον προβλήτα)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2008)

Δες εδώ, μια διαδρομή (με χάρτη) που προτείνει το Pame Volta που νοικιάζει ποδήλατα και οργανώνει ποδηλατικές βόλτες.
Επίσης, κάποιες διαδρομές προτείνει και η πρωτοβουλία "Η πόλη μου με ποδήλατο".


----------



## jglenis (Jun 9, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ όλους! Αυτό το τελευταίο, "Η πόλη μου με ποδήλατο" φαίνεται ακόμη καλύτερο γιατί συναντιούνται όσοι ενδιαφέρονται σε ένα δεδομένο σημείο, όπου υπάρχουν ήδη ποδήλατα, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάει κανείς και το ποδήλατό του μέχρι εκεί...


----------

